# New 1/18 scale track in NW Ga.



## cmacky56 (Jan 19, 2005)

I'am looking into opening an 1/18 scale indoor track in NW ga.(Ringgold area). I have a few good places that I'am looking at right now. I still a few things to check on. I'd like to know if there would be enough intrest in one of these tracks before I sink any time or money in this. Any info or ideas would be helpfull. You can PM here or E-mail me at [email protected]

Thanks cmacky56


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

At our local Hobby Town track the 1/18th BRP cars are the biggest class with an avarage of about 22 at each race. All depends on your area.


----------

